# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  What kind of fruit do frogs eat?

## Kurt

This question was posed on a Yahoo forum and the person posted got a lot of BS from various responders for it. A lot of the responses told her that that frogs only eat insects and some of the larger ones were known to eat other things such mice and so on. She was told to read up before buying frog and to hit the books. She was treated quite rough. 
I was going to respond to all the negative responses, but at the bottom of the page someone else stepped in said what I wanted to say, making all posters that responded look stupid and ignorant.
So with that in mind I ask you this - What frog does eat fruit?

Kurt

----------


## Jake

I read somewhere that Rana pipiens often ingest duckweed when they attack their prey.

----------


## Kurt

This is not a case of accidental ingestion of plant matter whilst feeding. This frog actually feeds upon fruit. 

There are also three other species of Anurans that purposely eat plant matter, _Siren lacertina_, _Bufo marinus_, and _Rana hexadactyla_.

So, again I ask what is the fruit eating frog?

Kurt

----------


## John Clare

_Xenohyla truncata_ from Brazil eats fruit, although that is not all that it eats.

Sirens are not Anurans, they're Caudates (Urodela/Caudata) that look like eels but with front legs and external gills.  You can read more about Sirens at the bottom of this linked page: http://www.caudata.org/cc/species/SmallFamilies.shtml

----------


## Kurt

Good answer and the correct one!

I realize that sirens are Caudates and not anurans, they even have their own suborder within Caudata. To tell you the truth, I am not sure why I included them in the above statement.

Kurt

----------


## findiviglio

In Costa Rica I observed _Bufo marinus_ feeding upon dog food several times...there were no insects moving about on the food to attract their attention.  Co-workers at the Bronx Zoo have recorded their feeding upon salad set out for the tortoises that shared their exhibit.  One book (_Behler, Reptiles and Amphibians of the World,_ I believe) notes that an introduced population on New Zealand feeds largely upon vegetation during the dry season.  Stomach analysis of individuals living near towns within their natural range revealed chicken bones and similar items...seemed too large to have been swallowed in association with feeding upon insects, but no way to be sure.  Best, Frank

----------


## Kurt

It makes me wonder, how many other amphibian species (purposely) eat plant matter. We know of _Siren lacertina_, _Bufo marinus_, _Rana hexadactyla_, and _Xenohyla truncata_, but what about others?

Kurt

----------

